# The New Football Season



## The Evo's (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi all, my husband is joining me in Dubai in 2 weeks time and if i don't have the football sorted out for him he is going to have a mental breakdown. I was wondering if you could recommend which satellite tv package to go for which will be showing the English Premier League. I saw an OSN stand in one of the malls and they didn't seem to know what they were talking about concerning the football so any suggestions would be most greatful. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Abu Dhabi Sports.

Available via OSN satellite or Du if you have their broadband/phone service.

If he wants the Champions League & domestic cups, they are via Al Jazeera Sports which also come as add ons to OSN via Du or satellite.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

In silicon Oasis is it etislat e-life? If so call Etislat and they can add the AD sports package to you current package if you have one. Think it should only be 30-40aed a month fo rthe sports pack. You may want to tell him you cant get any Premier league here as be warned we get every single PL game on TV, so thats a lot of football for your husband to watch.My wife accepts that Saturday can be upto 3 games back to back with Rugby and F1 thrown in for good measure.


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Abu Dhabi sports package will give you the English Premier League.

Al Jazeera sports package will give you the Champions League and La Liga.

Get both. It's only about 30-40 AED each and it's worth it. I recently added both the packages to my Etisalat Elife channels, and have been pleasantly surprised with all sorts of football leagues being showing live. Some I haven't even heard of. It's great.


----------



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if you can get an additional decoder for a secondary tv so you can watch different channels in the house through etisalat? Equivalent of sky multiroom back in the uk.

If possible does anyone know the approx cost?

Many thanks


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

DaveD said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can get an additional decoder for a secondary tv so you can watch different channels in the house through etisalat? Equivalent of sky multiroom back in the uk.
> 
> If possible does anyone know the approx cost?
> 
> Many thanks


When I was signing up with Etisalat, there was an option on the application form for number of additional TVs. You should call 101 for the additional charges per set.


----------



## The Evo's (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info all, much appreciated. Managed to buy a Humax box in Carrefour which come with a years free subscription with AD Sports so it's all up and running now, many thanks.


----------



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

How much did the humax box cost out of interest Evo? Are there any other decent free to air channels on there?


----------



## The Evo's (Jun 4, 2012)

DaveD said:


> How much did the humax box cost out of interest Evo? Are there any other decent free to air channels on there?


Hi there, the box cost 649AED in Carrefour and it comes with the Abu Dhabi sports card which you have to subscribe too when you activate it, think it cost 300AED for the year in a one off payment. It's got quite a few free English free to air channels in HD like fox, fox movies, sky news, national geographic, all the Dubai sports channels, MBC Action, MDC HD, MBC 2, MBC 4, MAX HD and all the AD Sports Channels. I'm pleased with it so hope this is some help to you.


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

i think there may be two different packages available.... one for 649 and one for 949... i think the 649 one is the family package and the more expensive option has a couple of extra channels.... i believe that they both come with a year's free subscription.


Who does your husband support btw?


----------



## The Evo's (Jun 4, 2012)

Jay_Dee said:


> i think there may be two different packages available.... one for 649 and one for 949... i think the 649 one is the family package and the more expensive option has a couple of extra channels.... i believe that they both come with a year's free subscription.
> 
> 
> Who does your husband support btw?


Yes that's right we got the family package. He supports Brighton and Hove Albion. He has just given up his season after 12 years to move to Dubai with me, so I'm being very sensitive around him at the moment.


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Ahhh, he's a seagull... Brighton (and Palace) are
My local teams.... I'm from Horsham.... Hope you both enjoy Dubai


----------



## The Evo's (Jun 4, 2012)

Ha ha, it's true what they say, it is a small world. We lived in Horsham for 3 years down North Parade in a flat called Greenacres just up from the Dog and Bacon pub. Biggest mistake of our lives moving from Horsham to Burgess Hill as Horsham is lovely. Thanks for the kind words, Dubai is great.


----------



## cjm650 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey all, has anybody got any plans with watching the football tomorrow?


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

cjm650 said:


> Hey all, has anybody got any plans with watching the football tomorrow?


Lots of good matches on tomorrow. I've got ADTV so might not go out to watch.

Edit: Forgot to add, you're welcome to watch with me, but I'm in Silicon Oasis so may be out of your way. And if you're a Newcastle fan, we may have a problem. Haha, j/k.


----------



## cjm650 (Jun 10, 2012)

fudzzz said:


> Lots of good matches on tomorrow. I've got ADTV so might not go out to watch.


I shall be getting adtv ASAP. It's amazing how the hardest place to watch uk football is in the uk. 

I'll probably be at the premier inn silicon oasis and watch whatever game is on there...


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

cjm650 said:


> I shall be getting adtv ASAP. It's amazing how the hardest place to watch uk football is in the uk.
> 
> I'll probably be at the premier inn silicon oasis and watch whatever game is on there...


I think you missed the edit on my last comment. The offer still stands, seeing that you're in silicon.


----------

